# Newbie question



## Darren Jeffrey (27 Jan 2013)

I'm looking to do my first standard triathlon this year and was wondering if I need a specialised bike. I have a road bike but the ones I see on tv are different

http://www.durtytriathlon.com

I'd obviously need to pick up a wet suit

Thanks


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Jan 2013)

For DurtyTriathlon you'll need a MTB


----------



## bathtub (30 Jan 2013)

The Durty Triathlon is an all offroad triathlon.

I raced the standard distance event in 2010, A brilliant event but very tough, not only will you need a MTB but a decent lightweight bike at that.
Also advisable to wear decent off road shoes for run.

Good luck and have fun!!


----------

